# Concert suggestions - your wishlist!



## Tegid (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum so please be gentle  

I'm an amateur singer & have done quite a bit of the usual G&S repertiore. However, along with a couple of friends I'm finding myself increasingly tempted to put on an opera.

Now, we have no experience of properly staging an opera (let's face it - G&S doesn't really count), so we know that we need to build up to it. With that in mind I'm planning to put on a charity concert entitled "a night at the opera". The idea is that we will semi-stage arias & duets (& possibly the odd bit of recit), to make it a more engaging experience for the audience than a row of singers with folders of music.

Rather than going for a generic list of arias, I want to try & do things that people might not always hear. Ability shouldn't be an issue - I've got a few "proper" (ie professionally trained) opera singers who are willing to do a bit, but they're rather busy so I'll need to choose & provide the repertoire. 

So, (after all that) here's the question: What's your favourite aria/duet/ensemble that you love to see staged, and why? 

If you've got a youtube link to your favourite version, even better!


Many thanks!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Will there be a real orchestra?


----------



## Tegid (Mar 22, 2010)

We've got access to some very good musicians so we can put together an ensemble - but no, not a full orchestra.


----------

